# 3G-4G modem miniPCIe with pfSense and APU1C



## nscheffer (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi,

Happy to use my Mac daily and I recently bought some APU1C board from PC Engines running pfSense 2.12 (FreeBSD 8.3 based) and testing 2.2 Alpha (FreeBSD 10 based) and I am trying to setup a failover of my DSL access trough a 3G or 4G connection. But I am fighting to find a supported miniPCIe modem 3G or 4G running on FreeBSD. Which recent modem 3G or 4G is supported and working on FreeBSD 8.3 and 10?
Thanks in advance for any help and suggestion.

Regards

Nicolas


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2014)

PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD


----------

